# Getting started and overwhelmed



## gpd132 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everyone. I dug my old HO scale train out of the attic. Its been about 25 years and now I want to do a layout. Years ago the layout process was stopped by my mother's divorce. I don't have any experience and looking online has been a bit overwhelming. I do like the Woodland Scenics Grand Valley kit and their River Pass kit. I like that many things needed can be had with the kits and the instructions seem to be good for beginners. I would like to be able to expand on those maybe with an additional 4x4 section at a later time. I like the bridges and tunnels. I would like a more cozy center of town though. Any suggestions or variations on those would be helpful. I find it hard to look at a track plan and imagine a finished product. It helps me to see the final product when looking at plans.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Take a look at the layout forum, you'll find lots of excellent layouts there. If you have a plan drawn out, post it and the guys on here will give you lots of great ideas and feedback. I did this week and had some excellent ideas thrown my way for my layout plan. Great site for feedback and ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site. I would start at Thor's All Gauge website. It's where I started and it's a great reference. He primarily does O but there is a lot of HO stuff as well. I have provided some links that may help:

Building out in HO:
http://www.thortrains.net/smscale1.htm

Small HO plans:
http://www.thortrains.net/trackplan/minipdex.html

More small HO plans:
http://www.thortrains.net/nscale/homini1a.html

There's more track plans for HO there. Look around.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

You should delve into the beginner's guide at the Nat'l Model RR Assoc ... a nice summary of DC vs. DCC, track setup, etc ...

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

TJ


----------

